# Headset for gaming need advices



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi people...

I would like to buy a Gaming Headset but been honest I don't have a clue which one are good for Gaming.

Can someone help about it?

Cheers


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 29, 2014)

A lot of people including myself are going to recommend audiophile/studio grade headphones with a clip on mic.

What is your price range?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> A lot of people including myself are going to recommend audiophile/studio grade headphones with a clip on mic.
> 
> What is your price range?


300 euro


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 29, 2014)

Sennheisser PC360 G4ME or PC 350 SE. I have PC 350 SE, and they are fantastic. Well within your budget.


----------



## ruff0r (Oct 29, 2014)

Logitech G-35 7.1 surround sound Headset.
Already convinced 3 of my rl friends to not have any other headset for gaming anymore the 7.1 really allows you to locate your enemy's.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 29, 2014)

very nice, 
well if i have to spend a little bit more that wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2014)

I really love surround sound and out of all the headsets iv had I really love my roccat Kave (3.5mm) but I did consider a pair of audio technica M50x with a clip on mic. But I need the surround sound more.


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 30, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> 300 euro


That is one hell of a price range. haha

I'd definitely recommend a nice pair of headphones with a clip on mic.

Picking a pair of headphones can be a crazy ride and a bit of a pain in the ass.
If you don't want to bother with the pain in the ass of looking around and reading very objective views/reviews I'd recommend what Cadveca said and get the Sennheiser PC350 or PC360.

Now if you want to spend the time and pick out a nice set of headphones your going to want to do a lot of reading.
A good place to start would be http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...ide-update-10-15-2014-beyerdynamic-t51i-added
and maybe http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-buying-guide

Techpowerup also has some headphones reviews in the review section.

I'll put in my very objective opinion and recommend the Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80ohm. I love everything about them. Sound, Comfort, Build, Quality, etc.
Some other very popular ones are Sennheiser HD598 and Audio Technica ath-m50x. I'd say those 2 seem the most popular.

When it comes to a mic, I'd recommend the Zalman clip on mic or the AntLion mod mic.


----------



## Timber1900 (Oct 30, 2014)

You'll probably hear it from someone else or read on it, but the Beyerdynamic DT770's 80 ohm is probably the best for that price range. They have some fantastic imaging, letting you know where things are coming from. I've been using them for a solid several years and have come to appreciate what they offer. 

Nothing against the other headphones mentioned, but the Beyerdynamics come from an audiophile heritage. They are primarily built to sound good (something they deliver in spades). They additionally have one of the best sound stages and imaging you could buy at that price range. Secondly, they have a better build quality. Leather, metal, velour... These are all premium materials that will make the headphones last for a long time. The housing is a tough plastic, meant to make the DT770s light. That's a pro, though I personally don't particularly care for it. 

Some notes: 
They're comfortable
80 ohm drivers will be manageable for your PC to run without a dedicated sound card
Closed headphones, sound will not come in our out. This is either pro or con, but you should know they're exceptionally good at sound cancelling
Great bass. You'll  hear it fairly prominently. With proper hardware, you'll feel it too. 
They're about twice as expensive as any of the "gaming" headphones from Logitech, Razer, etc. etc. Quite a premium, but they approach audiophile grade territory. To me it was worth it. 
No microphone, though the Zalman clip on mic that goes for fairly cheap is fantastic. It sounds as good as the Blue Snowball that I bought to replace it. Immediately suffered buyers remorse because that Zalman mic still kicks ass. 

Hope that helps. You can't go wrong so long as you go with one of the recommended headphones that's been reviewed and attested for.


----------



## rak526 (Oct 30, 2014)

My current addiction...

http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k612-pro-reference-studio-headphones

These sound great, and won't put you over you price range. Just throw on a clip on mic. You can digital surround for gaming if that's what you want through your mobo drivers or soundcard.

edit: Just noticed you build. If I'm correct, your Asus Mobo can do positional audio. A good set headphones is the way to go.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2014)

Kingston HyperX Cloud are currently all the rage - Ive only heard great things about that headset and they dont break the bank either. was considering a pair myself but im waiting for some Philips Fidelio X1's to drop in price.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

don't buy a clip on microphone.

Blue Snowball, Samson GoMic and Audio Technica ATR2500 only cost $50 and sound so much better than a headset.

any $250 headphone from Philips, Sennheiser or AKG will do.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for all replies.
all headphones that you recommended are very good and for this reason it is not so easy to decide between one or the other.

Can some of you tell if the
Mad Catz F.R.E.Q.7 Dolby 7.1 Surround-Sound-Gaming it's a good headphone?

Cheers


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks guys for all replies.
> all headphones that you recommended are very good and for this reason it is not so easy to decide between one or the other.
> 
> Can some of you tell if the
> ...



headphones is the way to go.

http://www.richard-banks.org/2010/03/new-gadget-blue-snowball-microphone.html

scroll to the bottom and play the recording. people use these microphones for gaming and doing voice overs on Youtube.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2014)

ruff0r said:


> Logitech G-35 7.1 surround sound Headset.
> Already convinced 3 of my rl friends to not have any other headset for gaming anymore the 7.1 really allows you to locate your enemy's.



You mean your virtual enemies found using virtual surround shift?

Modern games use situation based sound files. This is how you can get positional audio natively without needing any sort of Dolby surround or pseudo 5.1 and 7.1 setups.
What you should be concerned with is sound stage properties of the headphones themselves.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2014)

newconroer said:


> You mean your virtual enemies found using virtual surround shift?
> 
> Modern games use situation based sound files. This is how you can get positional audio natively without needing any sort of Dolby surround or pseudo 5.1 and 7.1 setups.
> What you should be concerned with is sound stage properties of the headphones themselves.



But no comments about the Mad Catz headphone?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2014)

it's a gaming headset.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 30, 2014)

I won't argue that 'gaming' headsets are terrible, because they are not. I loved my Fatal1ty HS800s and they rocked for years. But thanks to people like Bumblebee, I now understand I can appreciate high quality listening on digital devices.

You can get a great pair of introductory audiophile cans for not much more than these 'surround' headsets. Then just tack on a little pin microphone(until you find something more suitable) and you're done.

The key is in picking a pair that doesn't require an external amplifier (if you're trying to save costs).


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I won't argue that 'gaming' headsets are terrible, because they are not. I loved my Fatal1ty HS800s and they rocked for years. But thanks to people like Bumblebee, I now understand I can appreciate high quality listening on digital devices.
> 
> You can get a great pair of introductory audiophile cans for not much more than these 'surround' headsets. Then just tack on a little pin microphone(until you find something more suitable) and you're done.
> 
> The key is in picking a pair that doesn't require an external amplifier (if you're trying to save costs).



But as you know one has a mic the other does not. That's mean going for headphone I have to buy a mic separately.

Obviously the headphones offer better quality.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2014)

mics are pretty cheap though. You can pick up a desktop mic for a few bucks that would get you by. Gaming headsets get the job done and if you don't know any better you may even think some of them totally rock. Until you listen through a good set of headphones. Then you realize you should have spent your money differently.

I have a few sets of audiophile headphones but I won't lie...I have a gaming headset too and love it. In fact while on my PC, XBone or PS4 I'm usually using my wireless gaming headset; the Sony Pulse Elite. Very good headset with outstanding mic.

But still it doesn't compete with any of my headphones.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 4, 2014)

First of all do not buy the surround sound headphones, they do not work. Get a set of decent headphones and get a microphone on the side instead. The DT770s are good, but you could just as well get the Takstart 80Pros which are cheaper and sound better to my ears. These are also available with a permanent microphone sold by QPAD, I covered them here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/QPAD/QH-90/

Since your budget is quite high you could also be looking at getting some really high-end headphones used and with a dedicated DAC and headphone amplifier.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Nov 4, 2014)

I play in cs 1.6 on quite high level, one of the amx admins on the server, and using this one for precision gaming:
Sony *MH410c*




before i used PX 100 Sennheiser, but these one`s are better for me, screenshot of equalizer:



Spoiler


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2014)

+1 for the Snowball, I'm using the slightly better one of the two in the range, and it's the best domestic consumer condenser mic available. Coupled with a Sennheiser headset (I'm using a set of the HD series ones), all audio will be damn flawless. Personally for me the HyperX Cloud headset is getting far too much publicity, kinda like Beats Audio. They just aren't that great.

If you wanna get a bit more swanky, look at the Grado RS2's. I've dabbled with a pair, mighty clear, and mighty light too. Not cheap however.

Also, don't buy surround sound headsets if you're actually serious, stereo headsets are superior for sound placement.

(As a rule of thumb, if your peripheral has the word "gaming" in it, it's probably not that great)


----------



## wolar (Nov 4, 2014)

How about Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1(there is a model with closed back if you prefer it) ? I have the entry level audio technica ones (m30) and they sound amazing , those are at your budget and they seem masterpiece but i didnt test them , check them though


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> it's a gaming headset.


I couldn't decide what to buy and at the end I just got a simple logitech g35


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2014)

HD 681 EVO = $40 headphones off amazon and they have the most amazing sound stage you will ever come across, beating out the ath-ad700 as well, so if you play competitive FPS, skip virtual and grab some $45 681 EVO's, I power my EVO's through a creative soundlbaster recon3d pro fataility edition soundcard/amp combo

also the monoprice 8323 are only 20 bucks and sound A FREAKING MAZING with razer surround sound, im not sure hwy these two pair so well, but its just downright jaw dropping sound for 20 bucks out of pocket no sound card or amp needed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 25, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Kingston HyperX Cloud are currently all the rage - Ive only heard great things about that headset and they dont break the bank either. was considering a pair myself but im waiting for some Philips Fidelio X1's to drop in price.



agreed. I bought a pair when they released. Been wanting the qpad qh90 for a long time but they were hard to find in the states and they were white. Then Kingston game out with them in red and black which matches my build and I was all about it after my razer headset too a dump. Just boost the low frequency volume in your sound drivers and they sound really good. I use then for everything, not just gaming, and I love the detachable boom MIC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2014)

I have done side by side comparison of the HD 681 EVO and Kingston Hyperx... you will be blown away of how much better the EVO's are compared to the hyperx, the sound stage is literally jaw dropping for only $45...  and no sound card or virtual 7.1 needed.

the quality and bass are amazing as well... seriously give them a shot.  and a desk top mic i got a cheap desktop mic from walmart like 15 years ago i still use, and everyone says i sound just fine, lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

lynx29 said:


> I have done side by side comparison of the HD 681 EVO and Kingston Hyperx... you will be blown away of how much better the EVO's are compared to the hyperx, the sound stage is literally jaw dropping for only $45...  and no sound card or virtual 7.1 needed.
> 
> the quality and bass are amazing as well... seriously give them a shot.  and a desk top mic i got a cheap desktop mic from walmart like 15 years ago i still use, and everyone says i sound just fine, lol


For that money it's not that bad


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 26, 2014)

lynx29 said:


> HD 681 EVO = $40 headphones off amazon and they have the most amazing sound stage you will ever come across, beating out the ath-ad700 as well, so if you play competitive FPS, skip virtual and grab some $45 681 EVO's, I power my EVO's through a creative soundlbaster recon3d pro fataility edition soundcard/amp combo
> 
> also the monoprice 8323 are only 20 bucks and sound A FREAKING MAZING with razer surround sound, im not sure hwy these two pair so well, but its just downright jaw dropping sound for 20 bucks out of pocket no sound card or amp needed.



you're also comparing "professional" audio product to "gaming" centric product. I'd be worried about the duability of the hd681s


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2014)

I have have had my 681 evo's for a long time, even slept with them, they are partly made of metal in all the right places, prob made better than most gaming headsets, so your argument is moot.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> don't buy a clip on microphone.
> 
> Blue Snowball, Samson GoMic and Audio Technica ATR2500 only cost $50 and sound so much better than a headset.
> 
> any $250 headphone from Philips, Sennheiser or AKG will do.



I'm really enjoying the HD 518 set you gave me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> don't buy a clip on microphone.
> 
> Blue Snowball, Samson GoMic and Audio Technica ATR2500 only cost $50 and sound so much better than a headset.
> 
> any $250 headphone from Philips, Sennheiser or AKG will do.



Y u no modmic 4.0?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 26, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Y u no modmic 4.0?



Antlion hasn't made a good Modmic since 2.0 and they raised the price.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

I got the logitech g35, they are not the top but so far I am very happy with it, of course I could get a 400€ headphones but there are too many choices.


Next time I will get the Sennheiser HD 700, are expensive 499€ but they are the top of the top.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to Configurate the headsets to work with teamspeak and titanfall?

I can hear people talking but they don't hear me..

Note: I know that the headsets and mic are working because when I open teamspeak and go to a chat I can chat with them but in titanfall I don't get it.



Cheers


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2014)

Really wish you would have tried the 681 EVO's, they blow the G35 away for half price... :/


----------

